# Kein Laden möglich



## BabyMilk (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team, 

ich wollte soeben im Charplaner, meine Preist laden, jedoch wenn ich auf Laden gehe, kommtm nichts. x.X

Woran könnte es liegen?

Benutze Firefox...


----------

